# What does Pete look like?



## AwesomeBean (Aug 23, 2007)

The title says it all.
I'm looking for some Pete (I think it's spelled right) for my Glo-Light Tetras. A site said that it makes them happier or something. And I went shopping today to see normal aquarium soil. Is that Pete? Or is Pete a special kind of soil? Any information would help! Pictures too! Thanks! :fish:


----------



## edacsac (Nov 13, 2006)

http://grow.ars-informatica.ca/gallery.php?img=9&sub=med2

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/50334-peat-worth-using.html


----------



## dipan (Dec 3, 2006)

AwesomeBean said:


> The title says it all.
> I'm looking for some Pete (I think it's spelled right) for my Glo-Light Tetras. A site said that it makes them happier or something. And I went shopping today to see normal aquarium soil. Is that Pete? Or is Pete a special kind of soil? Any information would help! Pictures too! Thanks! :fish:


Do a search on "peat" as in peat moss. This is commonly used to make the water more acidic. I've not used it personally. Tetras are acidic water species typically.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

bout 6'3, blond, broad shoulders, narrow hips ...


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Honestly, Do we really have to do all this!?!?
geez guys come on, if you can help post if you can't then don't.

Awsomebean's question deserves an answer, not retarded remarks.
If there was a function to leave a bad comment on your profiles the majority of you all would get one from me.

Now with that all said, 
Awsomebean, I believe you are refering to peat, and usually can be had for cheap at Walmart, home depot, lowes and stores like that. Just make sure you don't get any with fertilizer on it.

BTW: its not soil, its brown stuff, kinda like hay that people generaly use to plant those hanging plants you put up on your porch.

Rodney


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

I think the smartass comments are hilarious personally.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

and if the earlier replies hadn't directed him in the right direction, I might have been inclined to point him that way myself. But, since the "serious replies" had already been offered, I just couldn't resist the temptation.

And besides, who made you the "serious reply" cop on this forum?

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bgoodwins said:


> I think the smartass comments are hilarious personally.


^^ +1 on that. 

I don't think anyone was trying to offend the OP.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I was just foolin' around. Sorry if I angered anyone.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

=p i still cant stop laughing at yoink pete 

very nice one


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

First off, I never said I was a cop check my post again if you like:thumbsup: 

Awesomebean is a new member and I think thats its up to us to make sure he feels welcome. To be frank, If I had gotten a reply like that When I was new, I would be gone.:eek5: the reason he joined the forum was to learn, not to be fun of for lack of knowledge.

Frozen barb, you need not speek, Many of you posts have been in the same negitive, demeaning format. The coo coo remark was just plain mean. 


Im not trying to be aggressive or a jerk but when I read the comments I felt that something needed to be said,

Be nice,
Rodney


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you guys beat me to the joke..

Make sure not to buy peat with fertilizers in them... I see a lot of that.
Just plain old peat moss.


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

rodney said:


> First off, I never said I was a cop check my post again if you like:thumbsup:
> 
> Im not trying to be aggressive or a jerk but when I read the comments I felt that something needed to be said,
> 
> ...


Nobody was mean to him. Just pulling his leg. Chill out man.
Come on not even a 2 on the Rex curmudgeon-meter.
Rafo


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

I have already explained myself:icon_smil 

but thanks for your concern.

rodney


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

I used Canadian peat moss, no preference to the canadian, but that was the only stuff I could find cost $2 for a bag big enough to do a 125 gal W/ loads left over.

Hey Awesomebean, hope you are not too phased by the lighter side of things that also makes this forum what it is, besides all the great info that can be gotten.

But anyway, for all you rigid conformists..Hit the link  

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/flowerpotmen/FXCD0029.jpg

Regards,

Pete


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

yoink said:


>



:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Yoink that is not Pete....this is Pete!











Mike


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

You guys are still at this? *ROFL*
Where's the icon that rolls on the floor back and forth laughing when you need it?!?!


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

No need for foul language. Just acquire a sense of humor. Why can't people have fun?


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Canoe2Can said:


> Just acquire a sense of humor. Why can't people have fun?


I must agree with rodney on this one. If this was my first post i would not come back to this site. It would have been better if the first person to post would have corrected him then maybe all the funny comments would have been ok but not right off the bat. Just my two cents. Porbobly gonna be locked anyway


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

kunerd said:


> I must agree with rodney on this one. If this was my first post i would not come back to this site. It would have been better if the first person to post would have corrected him then maybe all the funny comments would have been ok but not right off the bat. Just my two cents. Porbobly gonna be locked anyway


Go back and read the first few posts. Aside from the very first one which is quite frankly incomprehensible, the next two or three answered the question. Exactly what you wanted to happen did happen. 

My point is that there is no point for danepatrick to unnecessarily offend people of faith over something so silly. Let's keep a bit of perspective in life: This is a discussion about peat moss on a site devoted to keeping aquariums. It's really not that important. It's not worth swearing over.


----------



## Khandurian (Oct 25, 2006)

dantra said:


> You guys are still at this? *ROFL*
> Where's the icon that rolls on the floor back and forth laughing when you need it?!?!


This one?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The question was answered. 

The rest was good spirited fun. Now, no more swearing. 

Lets all move on.


Mike


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

without reading any other responses, it's actually "Peat" (moss) and looks pretty much like bark. If you're planning on using it, the best way is to put a thin layer underneath your main substrate or perhaps inside your filter (inside a mesh bag), so you can remove it if you need to.



AwesomeBean said:


> The title says it all.
> I'm looking for some Pete (I think it's spelled right) for my Glo-Light Tetras. A site said that it makes them happier or something. And I went shopping today to see normal aquarium soil. Is that Pete? Or is Pete a special kind of soil? Any information would help! Pictures too! Thanks! :fish:


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Khandurian said:


> This one?


ahhh, now its complete :biggrin: I apologize Mike, I couldn't resist. 

*\/*moving on*\/*


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

bgoodwins said:


> I think the smartass comments are hilarious personally.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

HAHAHAH what a great show


----------



## drtechno (Sep 2, 2007)

When you get Peat moss, make shure its organic type- there are some peat products out there that has fertilizers. And have some kind of Alkaline buffer ( commercial ph adjustment or if you can measure small: baking soda) available because if Alkalinity is low, your ph will drop. good/bad side of it your hardness can go down (some plants do better in hard water). or if you don't want moss mess in your tank, make up some peat water separately by soaking the moss inside some cheesecloth in a 5 gal buck of declorinated water and aireate with an airstone for a week, or you can buy the concentrated versions of this water under the names "blackwater extract" and "instant Amazon" too.


----------



## puchisapo (Sep 10, 2007)

this is what Pete Townshend looked like in 1977:










now he's an old codger.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Some of you people take life way to serious. Lighten up, nobody gets out alive anyway..

If one or two light sprited jokes is all it takes to make you "take your ball and go home" theres the door.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

AwesomeBean may be french canadian; might explain spelling 'pete'


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

rodney said:


> Honestly, Do we really have to do all this!?!?
> geez guys come on, if you can help post if you can't then don't.
> 
> Awsomebean's question deserves an answer, not retarded remarks.
> ...


while they are making funny commebts, you call them retarded, which is even more offensive. why do you feel compelled to make that kind of coment?


----------



## unix2k (Jun 24, 2007)

SOMEONE CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!! LOL Jokes over basically but some still wants to keep ranting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Questions answered.. Pete has been revealed .. woohoo and cut!!!


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I tohught it was funny too, but it wouldnt of been hard to include an actual answer to his question and spell the word P-E-A-T out at least. Wouldnt of taken anyone any longer to provide an answer alongside the humor. We're all here to learn as well as have fun!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL this thread is %#@&$ FUNNY!!!!

My contribution:










Oh, man, this thread has me laughing out loud!!!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I think this thread has been beaten to death. Let it die. Yes, Pete is funny. All of them. But this poor Awesomebean fellow(ette) hasn't been active on this forum since 8-24. Maybe awesomebean has gone on to another forum, started abusing drugs....and that's sad.

This is what awesomebean looks like now. Hope your happy.


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

puchisapo said:


> this is what Pete Townshend looked like in 1977:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him in 77' & 82' So I guess I'm an old codger too :eek5:


----------



## puchisapo (Sep 10, 2007)

playing with plants and fish will keep you happy and young.


----------



## LordMaximo (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I like the humour of this thread as well......so I will add a little too....
You can make your own peat substate if you like being out doors. Be warned though, some plants are rich in acids and can take some time to balancing the tank after you set it in motion. If you like a veriety of materials, and like using your blender, we can do the Red Green organic show. Since someone brought out the fact they like the Canadean peat. 
So we will go the Canadean way, well Red Green way, but no duct tape will be required. I like to use the mulcher part of my lawn tools too, it helps to break down the heavy stuff before dropping it into the blender. Tree bark from the garden, grass clippings, or to make it real simple, I use to go down to the lake and dig up five gallon buckets worth of peat from maw nature.
If you need to know, I am very unorthadox and like using mostly natural habitat eco garb. It makes for an interesting class with the kids and helps them understand exactly how evolution works on eco systems and how thew grow and work.........and no I am not trying to be funny with this post either.
I have a large family and four of my children are marine biologist who work around this country. I am also one who believes in using what is available over going to the store and just simply spending the money to buy all the required stuff. Good luck with finding your peat, do some research on the chemistry of what you buy or make, acids can take a couple weeks to balance in your tank for aquatic life........ 8>) Maximo


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

LordMaximo said:


> I think I like the humour of this thread as well......so I will add a little too....
> You can make your own peat substate if you like being out doors. Be warned though, some plants are rich in acids and can take some time to balancing the tank after you set it in motion. If you like a veriety of materials, and like using your blender, we can do the Red Green organic show. Since someone brought out the fact they like the Canadean peat.
> So we will go the Canadean way, well Red Green way, but no duct tape will be required. I like to use the mulcher part of my lawn tools too, it helps to break down the heavy stuff before dropping it into the blender. Tree bark from the garden, grass clippings, or to make it real simple, I use to go down to the lake and dig up five gallon buckets worth of peat from maw nature.
> If you need to know, I am very unorthadox and like using mostly natural habitat eco garb. It makes for an interesting class with the kids and helps them understand exactly how evolution works on eco systems and how thew grow and work.........and no I am not trying to be funny with this post either.
> I have a large family and four of my children are marine biologist who work around this country. I am also one who believes in using what is available over going to the store and just simply spending the money to buy all the required stuff. Good luck with finding your peat, do some research on the chemistry of what you buy or make, acids can take a couple weeks to balance in your tank for aquatic life........ 8>) Maximo


The first post and question is over 1 month old. This user hasn't been active since 8-24. :icon_roll:icon_roll:icon_roll


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

It is/was rather humorous, he set himself up for the comical jabs, I noticed this thread the day he made the post, I had many Ideas running through my mind also, but I resisted the temptation.... :hihi:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/awesomebean.html

I don't think it was Pete.

It was Gone Johnson...:hihi:

Thanks EBB!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

what?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

EBB, raise the dead will ya...

Haha Pete.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Now that I can stop laughing:

Peat can refer to two totally different things. Peat is a form of humus, where plants get submerged in water for eons and change to a brown 100% humus form of soil. A good example is the S.F.Bay delta area, where there are many islands in use as farms. The soil there is almost 100% peat and very rich, so the farms are hugely productive. The problem is that peat breaks down on exposure to air, so the islands are sinking. And farmers who smoke can set their entire field on fire.

Then there is peat moss, which is what the descriptions in the previous posts described. It isn't eons old. It is dead plant matter, sphagnum moss, which becomes peat if you leave it underwater for many, many years.

The "peat" we sprinkle on the bottom of the tank, under the substrate is really peat. The "peat" we use in a filter to soften the water is peat moss.

Too bad the original poster didn't wait all of this time for my answer:redface: But, again, I could be wrong, for the 783rd time, as I recall. :icon_sad:

Alas, poor Pete, I knew him well.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't worry Hoppy, maybe he'll come back from being absent since:




> Last Activity: 08-24-2007 10:55 PM


Just to read your well thought out reply roud:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

This thread will live forever!!


----------



## dinker (Jan 7, 2009)

There needs to be a library of funny threads on this forum. This will top it off! It's hilarious, don't let it die. Let the next generation of aquariumists see it! :bounce:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just to support the immortality thread effort, I'm gonna bump this, but I blame it all on Church. :icon_lol:

The poor OP never did come back: 
Last Activity: 08-24-2007 05:55 PM 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/96107-anything-under-my-3mcq.html


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

*Who, me?*

Hey all I did was use the search engine like good forum members are supposed to... it's not _my_ fault this thread was so funny I had to mention it! :biggrin:


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

meet pete http://abc.news.xs2.net/


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

This thread is still epic.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I haven't been a member long and do to a few interactions and some posts I've read I kinda gave up on anyone in this forum actually having a sense of humor.. glad to know otherwise. LIGHTEN UP PEOPLE! :flick:


----------

